# 21" Wheels & Tyre Options?



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

If I decided to go for some forged 21" wheels what wheel size would I need to buy and what is the best tyre dimensions for this size wheel? 

Cheers in advance!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Take a look in the sakes section under G2GUV, he had a nice set of 21" COR wheels that may have the info you're looking for.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Cheers TABZ, I've seen Rocky's wheels but they're not really for me unfortunately. I was really trying to get peoples views on the best size to go for on the wheels and tyres only different people seem to be running slightly different sizes, just trying to work out which is the 'best', if any of course?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

It depends what you want from them?
If you want handling, stick with 20s
If you want bling, then 21x10 _and_ 21x11 or 21x12 will do. 

Just need to find the wheel you like then work on widths and offsets after that.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I've just fitted 20 inch standard width Advan Wheels, but with Eibach spacers 15mm front and 20mm rear to make them stand out. That option gives you handling and bling..


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

I ran 21" advan f15 21x10.5 et18 all round first with toyo t1r 295/25/21 then when I fitted the top racing wide body I fitted mpss 295/30/21 honestly was much more predictable on the toyo also I ran pzero Nero on my 458 and they where perfect mpss have way to much sidewall movement to run that offset on stock front wings you need adjustable top camber arms I had top secret which where shimmed


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I briefly ran the following but have recently decided to return the car to stage 1 prior to sale.

21" COR Cipher wheels
Chrome dish with carbon effect centres
10 spoke staggered fitment but no idea on offsets
21"x10.5" front
21"x12" rear 
Michelin pilot sports tyres 
265/35/21 fronts
305/30/21 rears 









(Only decent pic I have)


----------



## VIB 17 (May 15, 2015)

I have run 21x11" all round, rear et20 with 295/30 and front et40 with 285/30 , wheel to wide for the front as just cleared the strut. 










I have now ordered 21x10" et37 front and i will run a 285/30/21 and 21x12" et35 rear which i will run a 325/25/21 as you can get MPSS in these sizes, i have a pair of 355/25's Pirelli to try but unsure how the clearance will be.

Current set is is 20x10" et40 with 285/35/20 front and 20x12" et35 with 335/30/20 and that sits well

Dont have a pic here but can get one up if wanted!


----------

